# Who wants to make some money off of me?



## BBB2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

My name is Brad, and my daughter informed me that their school's track coaches told them that they won't be getting any track gear this year outside of their regular uniforms.

I am the kind of guy that has to research prices until I'm blue in the face before I buy something. So I've read pages and pages and pages and pages and pages and pages and pages of posts.

But here's what I'm missing....

Are there not companies that list their prices for JUST screen printing?

After searching in here, I see that I can get shirts for about 50 cents a piece, which is great. But then I need one color on the front, and one color on the back. Every time I open a link for a different store, I can't see prices for screen printing. Or if I do see prices on their website, I usually see that they want me to use their shirts (obviously at a significant markup from 50 cents.)

After reading all the posts, you guys are definitely the experts on this. So am I allowed to ask or get some quotes in this post?

Look, my goal is to NOT have any "sponsors" on the back, and not charge some ridiculous amount for the kids/parents. So I have to keep the cost as low as possible. 

Where can I find prices for just screen printing?

Calling, filling out contact us forms, and getting resellers of resellers of resellers is getting to be _*WAY too time consuming.*_ 

Any help?


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Try "amp merch" in canada. 

I know they have only printing prices.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Heck I bought 40,000 white tees 6 years ago for one order and couldn't get them within 20% of 50 cents a shirt.

Sound like what you are looking for is contract screen printing rate. We do that but not for a once or twice a year order. Our contract customers have several orders a month, they purchase their own blanks, and they do the art and except standard misprint rates. For the amount of time you aresaying you are wasting just get them printed at a normal good rate.

What quantities are you talking about? Color of Shirt? Number of print locations? How many colors per location? If I knew these I could give you a good ballpark figure.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

If I told you I printed shirts for as little as 50 cents per side, would that interest you. Well I do, but you have to order 1,000 plus shirts. That price does not include art, or screen charges. The people in this business are trying to make a buck, I don't mind someone trying to save money but when I have someone trying to save 10 cents a shirt on a 100 shirt order they are almost always the most difficult customers to deal with. If you are trying to get the cheapest price you can, remember you get what you pay for. Quality, service and experience are very valuable. I could not tell you all the times I had a customer leave my shop to go down the street to a better price only to return the next time he needed shirts, done right and on time. Anyone can put ink on a shirt, but to do it right takes time and experience. Talk to your local printer, if he has been in business any length of time, talk to some of his customers and see if they are happy with his quality. If so keep your business local. I see a lot of business leave my town when they never asked a local printer if they could do the job. So what if you pay a little more money, the money will stay in your town employing local people, that are paying local taxes.
Good luck.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

People, People!
It is his/her first post, ok!

BBB, yes, it can be frustrating at times. 
My thoughts are, have you contacted any of your local printers? If not in the same city, at least, close to you? (no shipping charges) 
You could just call or walk in and ask. Tell them, exactly, what you want and they will give you a price. If you are likely to have repeat business, let them know this.

Now, where exactly are these .50 cent tees???

Best.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

BBB2007 said:


> My name is Brad, and my daughter informed me that their school's track coaches told them that they won't be getting any track gear this year outside of their regular uniforms.


Sadly this is a growing trend everywhere. Recently our local paper reported that a nearby town will only be covering half the expense of uniforms for the cheerleaders, to the tune of $2K out of the $4K needed.

Good luck to you, hope you find someone great to print your shirts, and :welcome:


----------



## BBB2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, so according to Girlzndollz, I'll post the next comment under the link that was provided.
But to answer a few of the questions....
*To find the shirts:* 
Using FF 3.0.4 - I habitually right click, then "open in new tab" each time I see one of the forum members recommend a store. There's even a list that's on the left side of the page I'm typing on right now. Then I look for the clearance / on sale / web only specials. Find the contact us page, hit the auto fill button, then drag/drop a brief description that I typed in notepad, and hit submit.
Lather, rinse, repeat. Then repeat again, and again, and again, and don't stop until all the coffee is gone.

The specific one's I'm wanting were gray / heather / charcoal / ash (insert preferred synonym for gray), long sleeve, and only to be worn maybe once a week for only a few months. And I figured between 7th *and *8th grade girls *and* boys track it would be about 250. Multiply that times 2 for each parent comes to 500. I'd add another 250 for other kids and grandparents 'cause I like even numbers like _*1000.*_


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,

I just wanted to let you know that I have gone ahead and moved your post to the referrals section, as it is the only area that the members are allowed to offer their services. It just made more sense just to move it here


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I don't like to print on someone else's stuff because if I mess it up then I am on the hunt to replace it. Too much hassle. If they bring their own, I just charge them what I would charge if they didn't bring their own. They usually agree to use mine and keep their blank stuff.


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Take a look at our website and drop me an e-mail with more details (art details especially), and I'll get you a quote.


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

I do understand the situation with the kids not having uniforms.
Let me know what color of shirt you need, the colors of the print and sizes you need and i will get your a reasonable quote. 
Just know that whites are the cheapest, followed by light colors, with dark colors being the most expensive.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have moved several posts out of this thread as it was way off topic, and not following forum guidelines. Please remember to be respectful of others when posting.


----------



## BBB2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks.
And for all those wondering where I got the shirts - now 'ya know!
NESCLOTHING.COM was only ONE of them.


----------

